# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Steve Beds Becky

## tammyy2j

Its on the cover of this week's Inside Soap Magazine

----------


## Abbie

Noo!  :EEK!:  But why?

----------


## tammyy2j

BARMAID Michelle Connor goes on the warpath when she discovers boyfriend Steve McDonald has cheated on her.

The rat flees to Spain to see brother Andy after a boozy night sees him bed Becky Granger (Katherine Kelly, 28).

And while he is away Michelle (Kym Ryder, 31) goes on a mission to find the hussy who has slept with her fella.

After realising her lover has done the dirty Michelle hits the roof, telling pals: âI bet it was some floozy he picked up in a club with vile hair extensions and a skirt so short you could see her knickers. But if itâs the last thing I do Iâll find out who it was â no two-bit slapper makes a fool of me.â

Michelle first accuses cab office worker Eileen Grimshaw (Sue Cleaver, 42) before turning her suspicions towards Leanne Battersby (Jane Danson, 29). Leanne denies doing anything with Steve (Simon Gregson, 33) and insists that she was visiting boyfriend Dan in hospital at the time.

Michelle is forced to back down when Dan (Matthew Crompton, 36) confirms Leanne had spent all night with him.

Michelle then turns on Steveâs best pal Lloyd (Craig Charles, 43), who she knows will have been in on her loverâs sex plot.

He tries to fob her off with stories about going gambling at a casino and taking in a lap-dancing club but Michelle knows he is lying.

An insider said: âInstead of coming up with a small white lie, he tells her Steve is thinking about proposing and has gone to Spain to plan the wedding. 

âNow Steve really is in hot water.â

www.dailystar.co.uk

----------

lizann (21-05-2008)

----------


## Perdita

Why do the scriptwriters never let a couple stay faithful to each other for long? Nearly the whole of Coronation Street residents have had affairs, I am sick to death of it, I know this happens in real life but most fellas keep it in their pants and us ladies can have a drink without cheating on our partners.  :Angry:   :Mad:

----------


## lizann

Michelle is starting to bug and annoy me only thinking of herself and i think Steve deserves better (don't know if thats Becky the tart with a heart) but i think Steve/Becky would be a better couple than Becky/Jason and Steve/Michelle.

Should be interesting considering Becky is suppose to be the new barmaid in the Rovers

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I would have thought Becky would have more sense than going with Steve. Not a good move by Becky she is becoming really popular with viewers.

----------


## Bryan

I agree with Perdy, why does every soap couple have to split up? What message is it projecting to viewers out there?

I love Steve and Michelle as a couple, they work so well together. It'd be a shame to see that trollop Becky stand in the way of things between them!

I was just starting to enjoy Corrie again recently, but if this happens I wont be best too pleased.

The problem is the writers know people like Becky, so now they're overusing her and giving her every storyline under the sun. But if they carry on viewers will turn against her - fast!

----------

Perdita (23-05-2008)

----------


## Abbie

Its sends an awful message, like the only way to create drama is to have cheating couple  :Nono:  Thats shouldnt be the way

----------


## Katy

Im surprised at the writers, they should have kept Steve and Michelle together. Why would Steve cheat it doesnt seem logical.

----------


## Abbie

> Im surprised at the writers, they should have kept Steve and Michelle together. Why would Steve cheat it doesnt seem logical.


Exactly I mean after all his women troubles

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Katy
> 
> 
> Im surprised at the writers, they should have kept Steve and Michelle together. Why would Steve cheat it doesnt seem logical.
> 
> 
> Exactly I mean after all his women troubles


I believe that Steve and Michelle are going to have problems because Michelle goes back to paying more attention to Alex and Ryan than Steve and Amy, they start arguing more again and then he probably has a drunken one-night stand with Becky    Spoiler:    who probably realises that Jason has only used her for sex but is still in love with Sarah

----------


## Abbie

Still no excuse to cheat

----------


## Perdita

> Still no excuse to cheat


Absolutely, could not agree any more

----------


## tammyy2j

Does more happen between these two?

I know Becky is blackmailing Steve at the moment to pretend to be her lover

I much prefer Steve/Becky to Steve/Michelle

----------


## Perdita

> Does more happen between these two?
> 
> I know Becky is blackmailing Steve at the moment to pretend to be her lover
> 
> I much prefer Steve/Becky to Steve/Michelle


I have seen the headline on a soap magazine that Becky and Steve are ending up in bed again, but I am not sure whether this will happen or not. She is blackmailing Steve to pretend that they are having an affair to get out of charges for criminal damage and theft when she got bladdered the other week. I also hope that they will end up together eventually.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Abbie

They are good together in a funny sort of way

----------


## tammyy2j

Rovers barmaid Becky Granger shocks punters when she declares her undying love for boss Steve McDonald.

The couple, who had shared one drunken night of nookie, get down and dirty yet again.

And this time they cannot hide their true feelings for each other. Becky and Steve sleep together after Steve lies for her at her trial for assault.

He said she was with him the night the police alleged that she committed a string of crimes including theft, vandalism and wilful damage.

In an emotional speech, Steve (Simon Gregson, 32) tells the court: âWe have been having an affair for about a year and she was with me all night.â

The judge dismisses the case and Becky (Katherine Kelly, 28) walks free. Outside court, she thanks Steve for his support, telling him: âYou are the best bloke in the whole world. 

âWhen you were saying those things on the stand, you had me in tears. For a minute I thought you were telling the truth.â

Steve then gives her a long passionate kiss, saying: âI wasnât pretending. I really do love you and all I want is for us to be together for the rest of our lives.â 

They then rush off to a hotel for a session of nookie.

And Steve promises he will tell live-in girlfriend Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh, 31) the truth. 

An insider said: âThe scriptwriters have been desperate to get Steve and Becky together. They have a great future marked out for them.â

----------


## lizann

Randy Steve McDonald romps with barmaid Becky Granger after helping her walk free from court. 

The couple get down and dirty after Steve lies for her at her assault trial. 

He tells the court Becky was with him on the night in question as theyâve been having a year-long affair. 

And even the sight of busybody Blanche Hunt watching from the public gallery doesnât put him off. 

But once Becky is cleared by the judge things get really heated. 

Unable to keep their hands off each other the saucy pair head straight to a hotel for a sizzling afternoon session. 

Steve then shocks the brassy babe by declaring his love and reveals he plans to split from girlfriend Michelle Connor 
once they get back to Weatherfield. 

A show insider said: âOn the morning of her trial Becky is convinced that Steve wonât make the witness stand. 

âMichelle has got him sorting out an anniversary party for her parents. But Steve canât stop thinking about Becky and has to be there for her. 

âHe gives a heartfelt speech about the kind of woman Becky is before telling the court she was with him on the night. 

âBlanche canât believe her ears when he tells the court theyâve been having an affair. He later does his best to convince 
her he was just helping a friend but later his emotions take over.â 

Catch their romp a week on Wednesday.

----------


## Siobhan

closing.. not rumour anymore and is been discussed in Spoilers

----------

